# On-line 3D stores with large inventory



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

It seems to me, so far anyway, that most online retailers have limited inventories of 3D movies. I am wondering if one reason is that there is a limited amount of movies converted to 3D and if this is the case what does it take for studioes to put forth the effort and expense to do this. Does anyone know of an online store that has an extensive selection of 3D movies more than say the Amazon and Best Buy sites?

Thanks


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The number of 3D features is really determined by the studio that releases a given feature and the decision to produce it in 3D or not. In some cases, this is a creative issue (Oblivion for example) where the director or producer decided against 3D for some non-cost reason, but in many cases, 3D is an added cost that precludes its use. Some non-3D pictures have been converted to 3D (e.g., The Wizard of Oz) because extra sales and a profit are seen in this decision, the same logic that determines if a movie will be produced & released in 3D (in most cases).

One of the reasons you don't see a big selection of 3D at a lot of dealers is that it just doesn't sell as well as non-3D and would significantly increase the cost of their inventory if they stocked it. That being said, I believe Amazon carries just about any recent 3D feature that exists, including some trash. It would be hard to find other on-line dealers that carry more 3D than Amazon (Best Buy does come in second).


----------

